# AGA Convention!



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks like they extended the deadline for the special hotel fee till this Wednesday. As of right now, Luis, Bhushan, me and a bunch of cool people will be there. I heard there was this famous dude from Japan coming too. Bushan and I will be driving there so if anyone want to tag along, let us know so we can plan this.

Cheers, 
Thanh


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanh, Thanks for posting this. Hope some more friends from NASH make up their mind. 

Bhushan


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't want to intrude, but I'd gladly tag along.

My name's Brandon. I currently live in Ft. Worth, but I used to live in Houston and work for ADG. I probably only made it to a couple of NASH meetings, but I know some of you guys. I've tried to find a ride with some DFWAPC folks, but no one from here is driving.

Anyway, I'd meet you in Houston. Also, if any one's available to share a hotel room, I'm down with that too.

I want to go to Atlanta really bad, but I'm not looking to spend $500!

Let me know!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome! I can't wait to see my old NASH friends and make new ones. It's cool to finally have an AGA in the town where I live.  Who knows, maybe there'll be time to show you all my tanks before they get trimmed for the auction.

See you in a couple weeks!
Phil


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

brighty K said:


> I don't want to intrude, but I'd gladly tag along.
> 
> My name's Brandon. I currently live in Ft. Worth, but I used to live in Houston and work for ADG. I probably only made it to a couple of NASH meetings, but I know some of you guys. I've tried to find a ride with some DFWAPC folks, but no one from here is driving.
> 
> ...


Brandon, I think I remember you from one of our ADG meeting. Good to see you chip in. Let me talk to Thanh. Have you already booked a room? Tomorrow is the last day for for getting the convention room rate.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see my old NASH friends and make new ones. It's cool to finally have an AGA in the town where I live.  Who knows, maybe there'll be time to show you all my tanks before they get trimmed for the auction.
> 
> See you in a couple weeks!
> Phil


Phil, It will be nice to meet you. I am looking forward to have a great time.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Not yet. I'm hoping to throw in with someone. Do you know anyone who wants to share a room?

I'll get a room on my own if I have to, but I wouldn't mind splitting the cost.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

No concrete promise yet as to if I will go or not. But if I do, I would not mind at all to split the room cost with you guys. I don't mind sleeping on the floor; got my sleeping bag. I mean, I am pretty sure we will be out all day anyways so the hotel is just a place to hit the sack. 

So, Thanh and Bush, the more the merrier, right?! Hehe


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes Paul! It would be great if you would make it.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

fyi, the deadline for the convention room rate is extended to Oct. 29....another reason for more people to go


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Got a room with the guy on the AGA forum.

Thanks, Bhushan!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

:supz:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Man.... I so wanted to go to this.

You guys better take a ton of pictures.


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

How many NASH member go to AGA convention? 
@ Paul: me & my friend share the room. You're more than welcome to join with us.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Till now its me, Thanh, Kevin, Luis and you. Looking forward to a great weekend.

Bhushan


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I will fight hard to come


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting you folks there!

I think there are at least a half dozen folks going from GWAPA, will be nice to put more faces to names.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I am looking forward to meeting you guys! Just 5 more days to go for the Convention!artyman:

Bhushan


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

2 more day and we'll be on our way! :clock:


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't wait. Anyone carry a camcoder?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

fyi, the banquet and field trip registration closes today, registration for the convention is open "at the door".


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yay Thanh is going! Can't wait to meet you guys.

I'm a Michigander, a few people from my are are going as well.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Gotta start a who's bringing what thread somewhere!

I'm pretty sure I'll be bringing a sampling of low gro hygro, ludwigia cuba, pogostemon stellata, java fern trident, spiky moss. Another moss to get ID'd, I thought it was willow but am now told it is not.

Depending on time, hopefully also rotala verticillaris, rotala viet nam, Hygro angustifolia (thanks for the compliment Dave, that was mine in the care package ), possibly a crypt or two.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

The only thing I will be bringing to the auction is my cash.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What is the dress attire for the banquet Saturday nite. Is it church dress, business casual.come as you are....?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

AGA 2008 done! For those that didn't go or never been to one, I highly recommend it. Though it take us approx 15hr to get there due to a little traffic, it was very well worth it. It was nice to meet old friends and make new one. Speaker presentation was great. Can't wait for the next one to be here. 
Over all NASH has 5 member representing. Ghazanfar, kindly reminded me GWAPA easily beat us. 
Luis, you got more recruiting to do. 

side note: I believe Mr. Amano has put a restraining order on Bhushan. 

I happen also bump into a Houstonian that showed up and didn't know about NASH.  Melissa, if you are out there, log in and join us! :tea:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice meeting you guys out there!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

hooha said:


> Nice meeting you guys out there!


Yup, finally get a chance to put faces to the name on here. Wish there were more time to meet and talk to everyone.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Had a great time at the convention already looking forward to the next one. It was great meeting all the people I knew only through forums.



TNguyen said:


> side note: I believe Mr. Amano has put a restraining order on Bhushan.


:der::jaw::bolt:


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

It was so great to meet you guys!

I want to thank you again for the help on some delayed gratification. Replacements for what I sort of... okay, not sort of.. snagged back are in the mail today.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

ingg said:


> It was so great to meet you guys!
> 
> I want to thank you again for the help on some delayed gratification. Replacements for what I sort of... okay, not sort of.. snagged back are in the mail today.


You are just an awesome dude! GWAPA definitely rocks!

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

What about Jeff, Mike, John, Ghanzafar, Jay; they no longer count as NASH members any more? Oohh and our guy from Dallas the year is not over yet so he still counts!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome back to the land of milk and honey. Missed you guys. My C02 system came in and am looking forward to hooking it up this coming weekend.
Went to the HAS auction Sunday. They had more hornwort for sale than me.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What is this? No pictures? Not a single one?

Please post a few for us poor souls that didn't go.

--Nikolay


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

It is punishment for not coming!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Guys, Those digital pictures do not need to be developed in a dark room. 
Time for a meeting soon.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I blame Thanh for no pictures.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Just want to say thanks to all of the guys (Thanh, Luis, Jeff, Mike, John, Ghanzafar, Jay) from NASH that I met for the awesome experience at the AGA! Hoping to see you guys sometime next year. 

Jojo


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

April man! HOUSTON PLANT FEST DELUX version 09 is happening.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome Luis!! I hope I will be able to attend! You guys are the best!

Once you find out a date, let us know!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

manini said:


> Just want to say thanks to all of the guys (Thanh, Luis, Jeff, Mike, John, Ghanzafar, Jay) from NASH that I met for the awesome experience at the AGA! Hoping to see you guys sometime next year.
> 
> Jojo


Jojo,

Good to see you make it home to paradise bro. Wish I can be there. I have seen the Pacific but never been in the middle of it. Some day, I gonna go for sure. Maybe we can convince some people to have the convention there.  Definitely post some pic of the shop and island for those of us still dreaming.

cheers,
Thanh


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Navarro said:


> April man! HOUSTON PLANT FEST DELUX version 09 is happening.
> Cheers,
> Luis


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## spets (Jan 1, 2005)

manini said:


> Sounds like a plan!


Jojo another trip in April?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As a suggestion for our upcoming meeting topic, might I suggest those who were fortunate enough to go to AGA convention gather and do a PowerPoint presentation with pictures they took. I think it would give people who couldn't make it some idea and also a taste of what the convention was like.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

No Paul

no soup for you!!!!!

JK, I doupt we will do a power point but I am sure that pictures will be passed around. Also some of us will be able to tell you first hand what it is like to help Ammano out in the demonstration.

Also, we as a club have snagged some great plants and once propogated (with some club help) will be able to distribue thoughout.

But as for the next meeting it may take a differant main topic, not sure yet.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

spets said:


> Jojo another trip in April?


Looking forward to it! We need to check out the Gulf of Mexico right?


----------



## spets (Jan 1, 2005)

manini said:


> Looking forward to it! We need to check out the Gulf of Mexico right?


Yep the Gulf of Mexico sounds good since we didn't make it to the Atlantic. This time hopefully the GPS doesn't break down on us


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are some of the pictures I would like to share. 

Beluga Whale

Leafy Sea Dragon

Garden Eel



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

These picture will be in the order they were taken.
AGA registration desk.


Seachem stall.


Iron Aquascaper Competition 


Here is Mr. Takashi Amano commenting on one of the tanks at the Iron Aquascaper Contest.


Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great shots! Thanks. I still feel excited about going! It was so much fun! If anyone can - they should begin saving now to go to the next one!

Going to this conference inspired my husband to get back into fish tanks. He used to do this with me years ago. He even had a small tank at work. (That was before we knew about high tech and such.) He's now lurking on here as Tex Guy. If you see him say hi!

BTW - Does anybody know who got the big tank? What did if finally go for?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

hooha said:


> Nice pics


Thanks Hooha!



> Great shots! Thanks. I still feel excited about going! It was so much fun! If anyone can - they should begin saving now to go to the next one!
> 
> Going to this conference inspired my husband to get back into fish tanks. He used to do this with me years ago. He even had a small tank at work. (That was before we knew about high tech and such.) He's now lurking on here as Tex Guy. If you see him say hi!


Thanks Tex Gal. I am ready for the next one.

Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Guys, here are a few more pics. Sorry for the late updates. 

This shot was taken during Mr. Amano's presentation.


The finished demonstration tank which Mr. Amano did.


Dr. Benito Tan
I have also updated the second part of the AGA Convention 2008 article on my blog.AquaMusing
Thanks
Bhushan


----------

